

Indian Government to intercept phone calls without operator knowledge - mds101
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/article2920844.ece?homepage=true

======
furyg3
So, let me see if I have this right.

The tax department approached telecom providers to intercept a bunch of calls
with high-profile people (Radia tapes) conducting money laundering, tax
evasion, buying media influence, etc. These were leaked (presumably by the
telecom providers). This was so high-profile that there was a near-total media
blackout about it.

Embarrassed, the government has created a central system for tapping phones,
taking telecom providers out of the loop. Now they can tap a phone without the
telecom provider knowing about it.

The government is making it easier to tap phones without anyone knowing:
that's bad.

The government is ensuring that, when they do tap a phone, it isn't leaked:
that's good.

The government is only doing this because there is so much corruption that
it's embarrassing when these are leaked: that's hilarious.

------
senthilnayagam
present government of India is always interested in shooting the messenger.
They are paranoid to the core.

Now thats from the largest "Democracy" of the world

Pranab Mukherjee want to curb power of election commission

P Chidambaram infringe upon states power on Law & order

Kapil Sibal control the social networking sites. access the emails and chats

------
desaiguddu
it's a welcome move by the Government..!

~~~
arjn
you're kidding right ?

~~~
tathagatadg
No he is not. I too whole heartedly support the move! We love this government
and all their recent maneuvers to police us against the misguided thought that
there is an alternative. Hopefully people of our nation who write slanderous
posts about our leaders understand how much they care - they are investing
(Rs.170 crore) for listening to what we have to say!

[Ok ... I Need to calm down!]

------
lalolol
bharat mata ki chuut !

